
EU climate law could cause deforestation - yungchin
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/sep/12/eu-climate-law-could-cause-catastrophic-deforestation
======
anfilt
With the current Copyright law plus other proposed things, do they not think
about consequences...

